# Oil in water



## inkdmaniac (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a 125g with about 16 mbuna cichlids mostly small juveniles. I've noticed very small what appears to be bubbles but don't go away in the tank. From what I've read its most likely oil in the water. I've turned off the filters and tried to skim the globs off the surface but they never go away. It's been going on for a month now. I do weekly water changes of about 25% or a little more and I still can't get rid of it even with filter cleanings. Also some of the fish now for about a week have been rubbing themselves on the gravel. The water is levels are where they should be and they aren't showing any signs of ich at all. They all swim around and eat and don't seem sick at all. I'm thinking maybe the small amount of oil in the water is affecting them somehow. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's normal to get some oil on the water from the food, it doesn't hurt anything and won't make your fish rub. Globs...that might be abnormal.

For rubbing look for an irritant. Do you use salt or any additives? Post your test results for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.


----------



## inkdmaniac (Oct 8, 2014)

Ammonia is 0. Ph is 8.0. Nitrite is 0. And nitrate was 40 ppm but I just did a water change today as I do weekly. It's not globs of oil. They're really small. They look fizzy almost like sprite but way less. I tried to get a picture of it but it doesn't show up. As for the rubbing I see no signs of irritation at all or sickness. Not all of them are doing it. Maybe 4 of them. And they're all acting like they usually do. It's been going on for about a week maybe a few days longer.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd keep your nitrates 20ppm. So 20ppm just before a water change, and then 50% weekly to bounce back to 10ppm.

The rubbing IS a sign of irritation. Some flashing is normal showing off so if it isn't incessant maybe you are good.


----------



## inkdmaniac (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok thanks. Il give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

For the oil, if it's something that is just on the surface, you could make a cheap surface skimmer out of an empty water bottle, some filter floss and a power head.


----------

